# What's your money pit hobby?



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

I've spent a lot of money (for me) on my saltwater reeftank, just wondering what other people's money pit hobbies are?

And, do you think it's money well spent?

Mine reminds me of the ocean. We haven't went on a trip to the south in a couple years so this helps out with that!


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sporting equipment. Skis, snowboards, bikes, snowshoes, golf clubs / gear, home gym fitness equipment, training shoes, water sport stuff, apparel, etc. I rationalize the expenses as an investment into my health! Grew up playing every sport under the sun, very active in general and can't seem to lick the habit as I get older. For me it's money well spent.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunting gear, firearms, and trap shooting. Money well spent, to me.


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Home Automation - spent a lot of money trying to copy Tony Stark's House , I'm still working on Jarvis.

It started as an easy way to listen to music, ended up with a whole home automation, and it never ends. As the big players like Google and Apple trying to get on board it is getting easier to integrate and automate more everyday functions into your home. Frankly, now it will be hard to live without it. 

I have no regrets, given the chance I will spend the money again. Not to say that it's a wise investment. as we said it is a hobby. I'm a techie by heart, it is frustrating at times but gratifying that the more programming I do the smarter my house gets. 

Funny, part of the goal is to save on electricity, but I'd be lying to you if I tell you that it does.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Guitars and camera gear. In the past year I've bought an extremely expensive hand-built amplifier, 5 guitars including a gorgeous high-end acoustic and 4 electrics, about 6 boutique effects pedals, (bought one yesterday...), and for camera gear I bought two DLSRs, two lenses, and a bunch of filters/batteries and other assorted accessories. But that's it for a while. Promise...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Photography, make the odd sale to magzines but don't make a living from it. Still consider it a hobby and really enjoy it.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have any...

But my wife and kids more than make up for that fact...by the time it gets to me, there's nothing left...


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Golf and biking are my things. Relating to the former, heading out to PSP next weekend--quite looking forward to that.

Although a time suck more than a money suck, I'm a hockey goalie in a local men's league. I also spend some time as a referee. I make a small amount of money reffing, but I do it more for the enjoyment. However, I do enjoy seeing the small cheques that come in once in a while. nahc just laughs at me when she sees my goofy reaction when they come in.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Letran said:


> Home Automation - spent a lot of money trying to copy Tony Stark's House , I'm still working on Jarvis.


I'd be happy with just the ocean view  Of course that's probably more expensive than all the automation.

Mine is photography. Probably have a little over 5000$ of equipment and have spent close to double that over the past 10 years, though I sold some of the stuff so net cost is somewhere in between. The pictures of the kids are well worth it to me. This will likely be even more true as they grow up.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Letran said:


> Home Automation - spent a lot of money trying to copy Tony Stark's House , I'm still working on Jarvis.


+1 on that. I've gone through several generations, starting back in the 80's. My earlier projects were very expensive b/c I had to get my own circuit board designs fabricated, and buy parts in small quantities, without the volume discounts that the big players can get. My latest project uses relatively inexpensive RaspberryPi and Arduino boards with some small hand-wired boards.

As a hobby, it's challenging (keeps the ol' brain active); and in the end, it's something that you use every day. No regrets over the money spent.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Probably go with gardening. Fortunately can only do it 8 months a year so that limits the damage to some extent.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I love suits..... and scotch....


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Sports... Snowboarding, Golf, Tennis, Running (4-5 pairs of running shoes a year plus race entry fees totaling ~600-750 a year).


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Flying my RC drone( without crashing too much ) while learning how to take videos with my GoPro clone.
Electrifying my mountain bike by adding all kinds of cool gadgets to it to make the hills disappear


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Old car

2 channel stereo,vinyl


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I have pretty cheap hobbies...how do you think I retired at 42?

Most of them involve the great outdoors - and last time I checked, Mother Nature doesn't charge. :biggrin:


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

my hobby is to save as much as I can.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I borrow books from the library and read them. I watch videos on YouTube and Netflix online (no cable for years). I hike. I swim in my condo complex pool. Yeah, I'm a real big spender.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Wifes tennis: 1,500.
skiing: 1,500.
hunting/fishing 2,500.
competitive badminton (travelling, etc.) 4/5,000.

Getting older so the above won't go on forever.


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

It would have to be travelling.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

I do like to splurge on travelling/vacations. That is a non-negotiable and definitely where I don't care to spend the money as I see a ton of value in it. I love all sports, but I do have a more strict yearly budget.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Travel. We love it. It can be expensive depending on how, where and how long you travel but I love it.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Traveling when I can find time - but the value of the experience greatly outweighs the monetary cost.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Picking and buying stocks now (hopefully it becomes a money mound instead) :biggrin: , lattes, eating out ... used to be collecting stamps (still do but to a lesser degree).


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

little british cars


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Travel...extended trips 2-3 months.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

fraser said:


> Travel...extended trips 2-3 months.


I have not traveled is over 37 years

But will travel in two years when retired,would like to see all of Newfoundland and Labrador for a couple of years in a motorhome


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

Technology.


----------



## saskstu (Oct 21, 2013)

Grandchildren. &#55357;&#56842; Now that comes with traveling to see them. We try for twice a year per each of three daughters and families. To make things ever better, one lives in Phoenix, one lives (temporarily) in Hawaii and the other in Oakville. Oh, and I golf ⛳ when we're there.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a supercharged Mustang (2006). It's a money pit for sure, but it has humiliated a lot of cars at the drag strip and that's worth something.


----------



## piapetersson (Jan 27, 2015)

*Musical Instruments*

I spend on my accessories and musical instrument and I just love them.


----------



## GreedIsGood (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone ride motorcycles? I was looking to get an idea of the yearly cost.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

antique cameras, however not a money pit, I try to buy cheap and sometimes sell excess or duplicates for more than I paid for, so I break even and have a nice and growing collection for free.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

GreedIsGood said:


> Anyone ride motorcycles? I was looking to get an idea of the yearly cost.


This is one of my money pits.

It varies, depending on what your standards are for your bike, the quality of your gear, and how much you get sucked into upgrading your bike. I know there are other riders on the forum, maybe they'll chime in too.

Bought mine two summers ago. Total cost so far, without including fuel, is $9,300. My breakdown is:
$4,600 - initial purchase of bike
$1,100 - farkles (upgrades)
$ 300 - maintenance
$1,800 - gear
$1,500 - riding course, licensing, insurance

FWIW this can be done cheaper. I made sure to get a high quality helmet and gear, including riding pants and boots - some people just go with a motorcycle jacket, jeans and work boots - though I wouldn't recommend it.

If you are a social person, you can add coffee to that list - plenty of local groups meet weekly at a coffee shops and such, often through forums.

The upgrades are also optional, but I did them because they were functional (rather than just adding "bling" to the bike) - fixed some things where the manufacturer cut corners and are known issues with the bike, and bought these fancy blinking lights to improve visibility. I'm pretty much done in that regard though. Just gotta find the time to ride...


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

$1500 to get a license? Seems high, but I got my license in 1965 by have a registered mc the previous year. In 67 the helmet law came in and I haven't ridden since. I am still licensed and waiting until I can ride again. I choose not to ride under current conditions. Therefore my money pit has been mentioned before.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

GreedIsGood said:


> Anyone ride motorcycles? I was looking to get an idea of the yearly cost.


Motorcycle costs can be fairly cheap to really expensive, depends on what you want to ride and insurance in yor area. Buying used will save you a fair bit of money as well as doing the maintenance yourself.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Travel - especially warm wather and oceans. Average cost of $460 a month over the last 5 years.

Worth every penny. It's the primary reason I work.


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't have many, but for me it's probably the private health clinic I belong to.

The public health system is crap, so for me it's well worth the money.

There are both annual and ad hoc fees, but the quality and access to care is much better. The doctors are best in class and it's also much more focused on prevention instead of intervention like the public system.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

What about medical tourism? It can cost about the same including the travel to a warmer climate. Public healthcare can also be better like in Germany. They actually hand out natural products instead of just prescribing big pharma pills.

Mine is travel and motorbiking, at the same time. It's a very efficient way to travel with freedom to get off the beaten path and experience more for less. That just means you want to travel and motorbike more than work and hoard money.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gt_23 said:


> Don't have many, but for me it's probably the private health clinic I belong to.
> 
> The public health system is crap, so for me it's well worth the money.
> 
> There are both annual and ad hoc fees, but the quality and access to care is much better. The doctors are best in class and it's also much more focused on prevention instead of intervention like the public system.


Is belonging to private health clinic a hobby ? ;-)

Does anyone consider colonoscopy a hobby around here ;-)


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

LBCfan said:


> $1500 to get a license? Seems high, but I got my license in 1965 by have a registered mc the previous year. In 67 the helmet law came in and I haven't ridden since. I am still licensed and waiting until I can ride again. I choose not to ride under current conditions. Therefore my money pit has been mentioned before.


That $1500 includes about $500 for a rider training course (not mandatory to get a licence, but recommended), about $150 for licencing tests, and the rest is registration and insurance.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Being retired and frugal, the few expensive pastimes I did have are things of the past. Not much of a money pit, but I have a new to me 24' pontoon boat I keep in the 1000 islands. Dockage/storage/insurance is ~ $1200/year ... yep, I'm getting a deal on the dockage/storage for sure. A day away is about 50 litres of fuel ... 30 litres round trip getting there and a measly 20 litres or so for a day on the water. Assume 20 days, 1000 litres, let's say $1.30 for 2014 is about $1300 for fuel. Total let's say about $2500 per season. But geez, we really enjoy the drive down, puttering around in the Islands, and the drive back ... well worth the $2500 ... and interestingly, pontoons are becoming more popular so the price I paid is holding. It's a heck of a lot less expensive than that twin engine sport boat I trailered back and forth a few years ... yikes, now that was a money pit.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Is belonging to private health clinic a hobby ? ;-) Does anyone consider colonoscopy a hobby around here ;-)


LOL.

Travel would be one of them, but not as adventurous as Dean Potter's wingsuit jumping/climbing hobbies.

TVO had National Geographic's 'The Man Who Can Fly' over the w/end. Potter is something else; he was climbing mountains without ropes, and apparently is the fastest climber in the world, and boy he can fly, sometimes taking his poor dog for the ride.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGWiZLy0YuI 
http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/ng-adventure/adv-beyond-the-edge-potter

Wonder how much his overall equipment costs are. The wingsuits seem to range from $1K for a beginner I-bird suit, to double the price for an expert ws.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Travel for sure is our money pit hobby, though I would argue it's an amazing value and provides a fantastic ROI.
We probably spend 10K/yr on it.

Photography would be the other big hobby, but I have turned it in to a money making hobby. 2 DSLR bodies, a bunch of lenses, speedlights, backdrops, etc. Probably 10K all in, but I think I've made just about 110K over the years with it, not including the contest winnings.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

nobleea said:


> Travel for sure is our money pit hobby, though I would argue it's an amazing value and provides a fantastic ROI.
> We probably spend 10K/yr on it.
> 
> Photography would be the other big hobby, but I have turned it in to a money making hobby. 2 DSLR bodies, a bunch of lenses, speedlights, backdrops, etc. Probably 10K all in, but I think I've made just about 110K over the years with it, not including the contest winnings.


Can I ask where you find the contests to enter?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

indexxx said:


> Can I ask where you find the contests to enter?


Most camera stores will have something small. I had a win with Canadian geographic magazine a while back, and a big one with air canada's enRoute magazine (free flight for two!). I don't think enRoute does those anymore unfortunately. There's always something in the photography magazines. Photo news is a free mag you can sign up for (http://www.photonews.ca/) and they have a contest every issue. Stay away from the international ones as most just can't compete. And the ones you have to pay for to enter. Anything local is good as it gives you better odds.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

swoop_ds said:


> I've spent a lot of money (for me) on my saltwater reeftank, just wondering what other people's money pit hobbies are?
> 
> And, do you think it's money well spent?
> 
> Mine reminds me of the ocean. We haven't went on a trip to the south in a couple years so this helps out with that!


I have one, too.

I love it - but it is very small. I would like a nice big one some day.

Any pictures of your tank? I think it is totally worth it. I love how the coral grows and changes over the course of months. Many people don't realize how slow of a process coral growth really is.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I have way to many money pits.

My 1985 Honda Goldwing LTD collector plated insurance runs around 740.00 a year plus normal maintenance.









My Bigfoot travel trailer can be costly to maintain and is a drag on gas consumption. 

Then there is metal detecting a hobby I've been involved in for many years, I have probably 15,000.00 in machines and gear for both land hunting and water hunting.

Have traveled several times to the UK on organized metal detecting trips at a cost of 4-5 thousand each time for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Daniel A.: What have been some of your more interesting finds?


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Some of the items I've found. 
The ring with the stone is 18K with a 1/3 diamond good grade that had been in the ground for many years.
The chain with the medallion 14K came out of the ground in one piece normally they break.

Silver from UK hunting the coin is Henry 1290 roughly.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

It's not really a money pit, but I spend money on so few things that this would be considered a money pit for me. I got into cycling this past year. Bikes are not cheap, and you can't ever just have one. You need one for weekend riding, one for riding to work, one for riding with the kids, one for riding when it's wet out, one for when there's snow and ice, and one for a project rebuild/restore. Then there's the various equipment--helmets, shoes, jerseys and kits, etc. It adds up.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Several friends and cousins race bikes and mountain bikes. I have 1 crazy friend who podiumed in Kona last year :eek2: The values they quote me for a bike is about double the cost of a motorbike, not to mention the travel to these races. I really think we need more bikes on the streets but we also need more biker friendly drivers and culture. I just refuse to have cars flying by me inches away


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

For the most part bikes are viewed as a piece of sports equipment here in North America as opposed to a mode of transportation. That perception is difficult to change. One of the reasons, amongst a few others, that we are not a bike-friendly society.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I spent a few years in the eighties cycling with one trip 9 weeks in Europe at the time the most high end bike was less than a thousand dollars.

Have started back into it in the last two years.








Vancouver has done a great deal to improve commuting by cycles over the years. Many of the issues are the result of cyclist not following the rules riding with impunity.
I feel its time to license bikes so their behavior can be reported just as car drivers can.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Bikes are not cheap, and you can't ever just have one. You need one for weekend riding, one for riding to work, one for riding with the kids, one for riding when it's wet out, one for when there's snow and ice, and one for a project rebuild/restore. Then there's the various equipment--helmets, shoes, jerseys and kits, etc. It adds up.


Kind of depends on what you want, like many things, it can be cheap or expensive. I own only one bike and serves as both a means of transportation and for exercise. All that for a grand total of $600 a few decades ago .... hasn't failed me yet, it's only ever needed new tires.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Kind of depends on what you want, like many things, it can be cheap or expensive. I own only one bike and serves as both a means of transportation and for exercise. All that for a grand total of $600 a few decades ago .... hasn't failed me yet, it's only ever needed new tires.


Then bikes are probably not a hobby for you. Hobbies usually require you to spend money at a steady rate, hence the 'money pit' thread.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

Daniel A. said:


> I spent a few years in the eighties cycling with one trip 9 weeks in Europe at the time the most high end bike was less than a thousand dollars.
> 
> Have started back into it in the last two years.
> View attachment 3538
> ...


Must be nice to be able to cycle year round in Vancouver. We're knee deep in snow right now, so none of the bikes are getting any service.

Nice bike, BTW. Can't tell from the pic. Is it carbon or aluminum?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Then bikes are probably not a hobby for you. Hobbies usually require you to spend money at a steady rate, hence the 'money pit' thread.


Well riding is a hobby I guess as I do so almost every day now, just not collecting them. Most of my hobbies don't require me to spend money at a steady state, some definitely had an initial cash outlay and some have operation costs (e.g. insurance/gas for motocycles) but not to what I'd considerthem "money pits".


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice bike, BTW. Can't tell from the pic. Is it carbon or aluminum?[/QUOTE]

Carbon forks aluminum frame campy components.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

I have a Specialized Roubaix SL2, but the bike I enjoy riding the most is a restored 1987 Gardin racer with upgrade vintage 105's. Makes me feel like I'm 18 again.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Back in 1983 I bought the first Cannondale Aluminum bike for my trip in Europe it sure turned heads wish I still had it.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

I recall a buddy of mine had a Cannondale with the XL tubing by in 86 or 87. I thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

For me, it's my convertible car, a 2003 SVT Cobra, they only produced 7000 of those, it was my dream since I was 15 years old, I finally found one this summer with only 25k miles, very very clean!! Its a miracle of engineering for the year!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

beer....

activities for kids, and camera gear


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Was a top of the line Z3, hardcore home gym, and world travel, especially Africa. Then kids happened and other life circumstances. I'm a fossilized dad, so now watching the kids activities, reading, and movies from the library on the biggest TV I could find at the time. Not bad as it's relaxing. Would like to volunteer but no time yet.

Drinking bothers my guts. Gee I miss beer

Would enjoy photography, and see it's much loved, but my competency level was such that my wife took the camera away after our first trip!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I've spent a lot of money skiing, it's not cheap but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

GPM said:


> Drinking bothers my guts. Gee I miss beer
> 
> Would enjoy photography, and see it's much loved, but my competency level was such that my wife took the camera away after our first trip!


I dont even want to think about that possibility...
I am not good at photography either, but it is an excuse to get to places I would not normally go to, it stimulates both creative and technical processes in my head, and for me is somewhat meditative, slowing down, enjoying the moment. Sometimes it doesnt matter what you are capturing with the camera, just the process is enjoyable.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Must be nice to be able to cycle year round in Vancouver. We're knee deep in snow right now, so none of the bikes are getting any service.
> 
> Nice bike, BTW. Can't tell from the pic. Is it carbon or aluminum?


You need a fatboy. That would be a riot in the snow!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Travel.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

GPM said:


> You need a fatboy. That would be a riot in the snow!


I'm a year-round bike commuter. A fat bike is only good on fresh powder. Once there is any kind of traffic, especially hard-packed snow and ice, studs are the way to go. I can't wait for winter!


----------

